# Working at a bar....



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Washed this last week and started painting yesterday. Started in the front and working our way around. Nothing to the eaves, but everything else will be painted.

Its new owners of a 100 year old tavern thats in surprisingly good shape. They only closed down for one week and thats when we did the ceilings of the interior, (old wood paneling on walls).


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good!
I can't imagine what RRP will do to jobs like that if it goes in effect in September!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good Paul! Are you guys brushing and rolling?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Looks good!
> I can't imagine what RRP will do to jobs like that if it goes in effect in September!


 
Nice gig Schmitty.

Why Chris? Commercial?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice gig Schmitty.
> 
> Why Chris? Commercial?


Yes,
http://www.painttalk.com/f27/third-party-testing-commercial-9494/

Sean's blog


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool project. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice gig man, martini on th rocks, ring, "Hey wifey, I'm working late"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Looks good!
> I can't imagine what RRP will do to jobs like that if it goes in effect in September!


Well, there's no one under the age of 21 there, its not a residence and the peeling paint is well under 20sq feet........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Looks good Paul! Are you guys brushing and rolling?


 Yep. All brush and roll.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nice gig man, martini on th rocks, ring, "Hey wifey, I'm working late"


I think a few of the guys were spending a good chunk of there paychecks there after work. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think a few of the guys were spending a good chunk of there paychecks there after work. :whistling2:


Convenience costs extra sometimes.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think a few of the guys were spending a good chunk of there paychecks there after work. :whistling2:


steryotypical painters eh :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wje said:


> steryotypical painters eh :jester:


Yep. I actually had a talk with them. Reminded them that the bar was still our customer after hours, and to mind there P's & Q's.....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think a few of the guys were spending a good chunk of there paychecks there after work. :whistling2:


Are you sure it was after work :whistling2: :lol:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Are you sure it was after work :whistling2: :lol:


Back in the day, I'd of had a problem myself with that. :whistling2:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Back in the day, I'd of had a problem myself with that. :whistling2:


Funny how if you are wearing a suit you can have a beverage or two on your lunch, but if you do any type of physical labour you risk your career by doing so.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wje said:


> Funny how if you are wearing a suit you can have a beverage or two on your lunch, but if you do any type of physical labour you risk your career by doing so.


I hear ya. But if you drink and work off a ladder, use power tools etc things might not turn out well.

A suit..... What's the worst that can happen? Stab himself with a pencil?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Well, there's no one under the age of 21 there, its not a residence and the peeling paint is well under 20sq feet........ :thumbsup:


I don't want to derail your thread with my constant RRP nagging, but you do realize none of that will matter if EPA adds commercial to the rule in September?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> I don't want to derail your thread with my constant RRP nagging, but you do realize none of that will matter if EPA adds commercial to the rule in September?


No worries Chris. I am aware, and all I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hear ya. But if you drink and work off a ladder, use power tools etc things might not turn out well.
> 
> A suit..... What's the worst that can happen? Stab himself with a pencil?


 
Lol, just my thirsty side speaking. I don't condone drinking and working, just funny how there is double standards.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

RCP said:


> I don't want to derail your thread with my constant RRP nagging, but you do realize none of that will matter if EPA adds commercial to the rule in September?


"No worries Chris. I am aware, and all I can do is hope for the best."



I figured you were joking, I just didn't want someone else to read that and misunderstand! :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

What, no 60' just for giggles???

j/k


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> What, no 60' just for giggles???
> 
> j/k


Always with the 60'!!!! 

I swear, the next time I use it I'll post pictures up and down PT just for you! :jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Always with the 60'!!!!
> 
> I swear, the next time I use it I'll post pictures up and down PT just for you! :jester:



It must be rough as one of 3 painters on the entire earth to own one, but it truly is a wonderous piece of engineering!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

All done. It was a nice little job that was 5.5 hours over budget. Not to bad considering......


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RCP said:


> Looks good!
> I can't imagine what RRP will do to jobs like that if it goes in effect in September!


thanks for the buzzkill.:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Turned out nice man.


----------

